# Wood gloat



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

Cut into a burl, supposed to be HRB , uhoh, katalox

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2017)

WOW! I need some of that. Seriously. I've never had Katalox Burl before...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Must be nice to cut into a "suppose to be" hrb burl

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2017)

Send it to me, I'll tell ya for sure what kind of wood it is....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2017)

I wouldn't know Katalox from shinola, but it's sweet looking stuff, I'm happy for ya! but wait...... should I be

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

I hope it is good. To late to turn back now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 24, 2017)

I'm with @barry richardson. NICE. You can send it to me, but I wouldn't even TRY to tell you what it was, just make something from it.


----------



## bench1holio (May 24, 2017)

Geez I hope you got plenty of that @Mike1950


----------



## SENC (May 24, 2017)

Bummer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2017)

Cool!

What makes you think katalox? The little bit I've had had been really dark purple. Not saying it's not, but I wonder how you can be sure?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> What makes you think katalox? The little bit I've had had been really dark purple. Not saying it's not, but I wonder how you can be sure?


Cause he has been around for 2000 years and seen it all. Duhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> What makes you think katalox? The little bit I've had had been really dark purple. Not saying it's not, but I wonder how you can be sure?



asked who i bought it from, It was sent by mistake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> What makes you think katalox? The little bit I've had had been really dark purple. Not saying it's not, but I wonder how you can be sure?



and I do know it is NOT HRB. and hold it- how do YOU know what you got was Katalox.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> asked who i bought it from, It was sent by mistake.


If I ask you to send pine will you send hrb by mistake

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> If I ask you to send pine will you send hrb by mistake


 smart allec msisisiisiisispiannn better watch it or I will send ya somethin.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> smart allec msisisiisiisispiannn better watch it or I will send ya somethin.....


Just make sure there's some pen blanks out of that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Just make sure there's some pen blanks out of that


sure there will be- just hold yer breath and count to 11090- hold it just make it 22.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> sure there will be- just hold yer breath and count to 11090- hold it just make it 22.


Can I just count to 3 ? I'm from Mississippi.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2017)

I have one or two catalog burl knife blocks that loo more like the sapwood in that pic. That heartwood is just amazing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 25, 2017)

Had to come back and stare at it again. Man, that is nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 25, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> I have one or two catalog burl knife blocks that loo more like the sapwood in that pic. That heartwood is just amazing...


I have a hunting catalog but it isn't a burl catalog

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 26, 2017)

Sprung said:


> WOW! I need some of that. Seriously. I've never had Katalox Burl before...




please tag me if you do get any small pieces (pen blank or larger) for sale -- this is double-delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 26, 2017)

I gots 2 cats and I make and love to eat lox. Does that qualify me for a piece? Purdy Please!

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> I gots 2 cats and I make and love to eat lox. Does that qualify me for a piece? Purdy Please!


Whoa! You make lox? I love.that stuff, i understand it is cold smoked...
....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 27, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> I gots 2 cats and I make and love to eat lox. Does that qualify me for a piece? Purdy Please!



I see what you did there ... but I thought it rhymed with "cattle - ox" not "cat-a-lox"


----------



## Mike Hill (May 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Whoa! You make lox? I love.that stuff, i understand it is cold smoked...
> ....


Yep. Cold smoked is correct. I can't generally make it in the summer - too hot!


----------



## Mike Hill (May 27, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> I see what you did there ... but I thought it rhymed with "cattle - ox" not "cat-a-lox"


I tried!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

